# Moving to Sydney in under 2 months. Any Aussies able to offer advice?



## Ember (May 27, 2011)

Hi there! I hope it's okay that this is my first post, as I could use some help! I am a Canadian moving to Sydney in less than two months. Both my husband and I are professionals and are relocating as he got a research position at UNSW.

I have been looking into apartments but am having a heck of a time getting agents to respond to me as we are not in Australia yet. But the thing is that we will land on the 26th of July and I'm hoping to be in an apartment by the beginning of August.

I am looking for a neighbourhood near the UNSW that will allow my cat once she's out of quarantine, for around $400/wk.

Talking to the one or two Aussies I know, everyone tells me I'm going to be right out of luck trying to land and find a home on such a short amount of time... Any thoughts or advice for this Canadian??

Thank you!


----------



## dan (May 16, 2011)

your friends are right, you are out of luck

you should find some short-term accommodation for the first 2 -3 months and spend that time looking for somewhere more permanent.

UNSW should be able to give you a lot of help with this. a quick google search showed this website

UNSW Accommodation

welcome to australia, i hope you enjoy!


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

You might start with accommodation in a small hostel for backpackers (heaps of them in CBD). That way you earn your first referee which will then help you rent independently. Another option is to look for shared accommodation - for example on Gumtree website. Also, you might want to contact your Uni as they might be offering some accommodation for students such as place in student village.


----------



## pencilpusher (May 12, 2011)

hello...welcome

help is what we offer here in the forum and that we will be of service to you...give us a call will find one that will suit what your are looking for...
great day and very warmth welcome  ohhh the number 1300 HELPER
cheers

Sell Without an Agent | Sell Your Own Home | Sell Your House Privately


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

*moving to Australia*

Hi there,

Finding a home in Australia in such a short amount of time is next to impossible. But the thing you can do is that you can find rental apartments which will be available to you at about $600-$800 per week. You can start searching the home while living in a rental apartment.


----------

